# TORONTO | Dundas Square Developments



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Samsung installed Canada's largest LED billboard last year at Dundas Square.



















H&M's flagship store opened last winter. 










More LED billboards are planned along the west wall of the square, replacing the old ones atop Eaton Centre. 

Photo credits - kotsy at UT


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

This area has long been filled with brash neon signage/bright lights but Dundas Square took it to another level. Interestingly, things didn't stop there. Besides the new video screens posted there are now some as far north as Gerrard. 

The area is still evolving and I suspect the whole strip will become even more amped up and animated going forward.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Uniqlo to change Eaton Center's storefront. 

pic by Kyle Alexander, rendering found by Josh over at UT.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Is that what they're building or is that just an example of an existing store.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

isaidso said:


> Is that what they're building or is that just an example of an existing store.


My bad! It's unrelated. Here are the actual plans that MetroMan had found over at UT. 










Hopefully something as vibrant as this


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Old billboards were taken down. 
They will be replaced by LED ones. 

SnyberTO, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

What an embarrassment.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I stayed at the Bond Place Hotel way back in July 2003 and it's great to see how this area has developed from back then. Dundas Square has definitely come a long way in the past 13 years.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

fozzy said:


> I stayed at the Bond Place Hotel way back in July 2003 and it's great to see how this area has developed from back then. Dundas Square has definitely come a long way in the past 13 years.


Toronto itself is now a different city from the city it was 13 years ago! 

Metroman, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

The 'Sam the Record Man' signage will be restored as well as the vertical sign that says "Toronto Music City". According to UT it will go up in the Spring of 2017. 










An artist's rendering.










How the building looks today :


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

People will wonder what the hell 'Sam the Record Man' refers to. It will look extremely dated next to the other signage but hopefully it will work.


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Canadian society is seriously a joke most of the time. People cried so much over a stupid sign of no significance, so now it's going to be relocated on top of a building?


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

These are going to be some huge screens. 

Metroman, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

These screens in DSq will become what Google Screen is to TSq.

Metroman, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Condovo, UT


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dundas Square continues to evolve. I imagine we'll eventually see a curved screen somewhere...perhaps on the northeast corner. I'm also interested to see whether we see a further proliferation of this type of commercialism between Dundas and Gerrard. A screen went up at Gerrard last year which made me wonder.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

isaidso said:


> Dundas Square continues to evolve. I imagine we'll eventually see a curved screen somewhere...perhaps on the northeast corner. I'm also interested to see whether we see a further proliferation of this type of commercialism between Dundas and Gerrard. A screen went up at Gerrard last year which made me wonder.


I doubt there will be any more digital billboards going up in that intersection as redevelopment is planned for 385 Yonge and Eaton Chelsea (both of them are huge but bland at podium-level).

One of my dreams is to see Yonge St. become the 42nd St. in its own right  
Which of course won't happen because we have small heritage homes at streetlevel, and our retail is not nearly as interesting to begin with.
Yonge is getting some massive development but they are basically all condos with really bland podiums (consider Aura as an example - just sucks the life outta Yonge + their own little parking lot) 
Ryerson should have installed digital screens on their new building facing Yonge.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The podiums on these big condo buildings are definitely a concern. I don't care how tall they go as long as the street frontage is human scaled and engaging. All too often they're nothing more than giant sterile panes of glass for 100ft. If AURA is the template Yonge Street is in trouble.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

isaidso said:


> The podiums on these big condo buildings are definitely a concern. I don't care how tall they go as long as the street frontage is human scaled and engaging. All to often they're nothing more than giant sterile panes of glass for 100ft. If AURA is the template Yonge Street is in trouble.


Exactly, I agree. Most buildings to pedestrians become that of how we perceive them from ground-level. 
The height of a building shouldn't really concern an average person unless they are city enthusiasts like us 

i42, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Massive. 
Metroman, UT










GL17, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

They're testing the new screens!
Khristopher, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Kotsy, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Many exciting new plans for Dundas Square & surroundings..

New screens / signages 










































Honest Ed's sign moving near Dundas Square 


















As discussed before in this thread, Sam the Record Man sign is returning to the Square










Hendricks to replace Baton Rouge


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

New bridge


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

5 storey addition to the existing Atrium on Bay building + public realm improvements. 










AoB today 










Street level is pretty dull atm.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Samsung store


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks good and so glad it's not Apple.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...-m-s-cadillac-fairview-zeidler.20351/page-160


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

New LED screens have been installed 

















http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/yonge-dundas-square-brown-story-architects.27426/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hopefully the LED screen upgrade above the old Hard Rock Cafe will prompt upgrades on the northeast side of Dundas Square. The more of that building they hide, the better.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Interactive windows on the new Michael Jordan store:

















http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...ansion-82m-19s-h-r-reit-p-s-ibi.18217/page-28

Atrium on Bay project was conditionally approved on July 12th 










Sam the Record Man sign to light up in fall : 

Rendering: 


















2008:


----------

